

Three Ways to Manage Rising Gas Prices - Triplepundit
http://www.triplepundit.com/2012/02/three-ways-manage-rising-gas-prices/
These strategies break down into three general methods of management
======
Triplepundit
Fortunately there are a few things that can be done to manage the new era of
high fuel prices and add money to the company’s bottom line.

